

California orders coding bootcamps to stop enrollment and issue refunds - ycmike
http://launch.co/story/bureau-for-private-postsecondary-education-orders-at-least-5-coding-bootcamps

======
ycmike
As someone who has taken a bootcamp course and now an online course learning
how to program it makes me undeniably angry how government can be so abject.

